# Money Muscle Help



## SmokyTreats

Hi All -

I am participating in a local smoking competition this weekend where we are following KCBS rules. Smoking 2 pork butts. My approximate timeline is as follows; 

-11pm - 5am(approx): Smoke unwrapped pork butts @225 until internal temp of 165
-5am-8:30am(approx): wrap pork butts and put back in smoker until internal temp of 195.
-8:30am-11:00am(approx): wrap and put pork butts in cooler to rest
-11:00am-11:50am: glaze pork butts with sauce and return to smoker at 245.
-11:50am-12:30pm: lay chunks, pulled, money muscle in box for turn in at 12:30.

My dilemma is the money muscle (MM). It cooks faster then the rest of the meat, so I am trying to figure out where it fits in this timeline. What I'm thinking of doing is separating the MM after it's internal temp reads 150, then wrapping and returning to the smoker.  Then bring the internal temp of the MM to 175, taking off and letting rest.  How long can I let it rest in the cooler? It might be 7am when the internal temp is at 175, but turn is at 1230... Can I let it rest for 4 hours? When should I cut into medallions??  About an hour before turn in I will return the MM and the rest of the butt to the smoker with a bit of glaze...so the meat wont go from cooler to the turn-in box...

Any suggestions on timeline or does it seem like it will work? Turn in is at 12:30pm.  

I appreciate your help and suggestions, thanks!!


----------



## gmh313

I'd check into the regulations of the competition as many places mandate you cook as a single piece of meat.

As for resting 4 hours, provided the meat goes in at 195 +/- as stated, and you have a decent cooler, you shouldn't have any problem keeping it within safe handling requirements.

Wait as long as possible before cutting into medallions as they will oxidize within minutes of exposure. As for which section you prepare first, I think it kind of falls into personal preference, but to me I'd Pull/Chunk/Medallion in that order.

Good Luck and post photos if/when you can!


----------



## chef jimmyj

If all you have in the cooler is the two small pieces, you will hold hot about 2 hours. Add the butts and you will be fine 8-10 hours. There are no safety concerns as the meat is sterile, wrapped hot and even if it cools completely there is no opportunity for re-infection or growth.
Best guess, I don't compete, is go with your plan. 30-45 minutes out, check temp and reheat if needed...JJ


----------



## daveomak

FWIW, the "stall" can occur prior to an internal temperature of 165 F...  Depends on evaporative cooling effect on the meat...   Soooooo, your plan to wrap may have to be adjusted somewhat....


----------



## SmokinLogs

Good luck at the competition! Let us know how it turns out for you, what you did or what you would do differently. I’m taking as many notes as I can for when I am able to compete someday. If you can snap a few pictures of the Q!


----------



## SmokyTreats

We ended up taking 4th out of 14 teams. 3rd place in Pork Butt and 6th in Ribs. Very pleased with the way our Q turned out! See pics of our turn-in boxes below.


----------



## gmc2003

Looks good and congratulations.

Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj

Nice! CONGRATS...JJ


----------



## daveomak

Excellent......


----------



## bbqbrett

Great job.  Looks good.


----------



## SmokinLogs

Good job. Congrats. Everything looks fantastic!


----------

